# rocky_1



## rocky53204 (Sep 6, 2018)

*File Name*: rocky_1

*File Submitter*: rocky53204</p >

*File Submitted*: 08 Sep 2018

*File Category*: Slingshots

My original design suitable for a child's hand.
Freely use for personal or commercial use.
Cut on my CNC machine using Vectric software.
I will post an .svg file to openclipart.org.

Click here to download this file


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome nice looking slingshot My like button is not working,


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Interesting design.

Is that 3/4 inch ply in the thumbnail?

If so, I guess I could use that dimension to check the scaling.

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for posting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rocky53204 (Sep 6, 2018)

.625 ply


----------

